# Playstation 3, consigli



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Novembre 2017)

Visto che sono un pezzente stavo pensando di comprare una ps3 per giocare a poco prezzo a giochi interessanti. 

Ormai per la mia 360 non c'è più una sega di giochi belli da recuperare. I multipiattaforma ormai gli ho finiti e le esclusive belle sono giusto gears, forza horizon e alan wake. Stop. E' urtante sta cosa.

Potete farmi una lista dei giochi esclusivi della play? A naso ho visto che ce ne sono una marea che non sono presenti su 360.

Nella mia lista da giocare ci sono i vari god of war, gli uncharted, last of us, beyond two soul, heavy rain, nino no kuni e heavenly sword.

Solo questi saranno na decina.

Dimentico qualcosa di importante o c'è altro?

Altra domanda, c'è modo di usare il pad 360 su ps3? 

La play che vorrei prendere è quella super slim da 12GB, la vendono a 50 € in un negozio. C'è modo di infilarci un'hard disk senza spaccare tutto, oppure si può usare una chiavetta senza patemi? Ormai le tirando dietro anche quelle da 60 GB


----------



## elpacoderoma (12 Novembre 2017)

Max Payne 3
Resident Evil 5-6
Mafia 2
The Evil Within
Metal Gear


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Novembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Max Payne 3
> Resident Evil 5-6
> Mafia 2
> The Evil Within
> Metal Gear



Questi son giochi disponibili anche per 360. Mi interessano cose che posso giocare solo per ps3


----------



## elpacoderoma (12 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questi son giochi disponibili anche per 360. Mi interessano cose che posso giocare solo per ps3



ah boh penso poca roba allora eh.


----------



## diavolo (12 Novembre 2017)

Yakuza 0


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La play che vorrei prendere è quella super slim da 12GB, la vendono a 50 € in un negozio. C'è modo di infilarci un'hard disk senza spaccare tutto, oppure si può usare una chiavetta senza patemi? Ormai le tirando dietro anche quelle da 60 GB



Non solo si può fare, ma sei proprio costretto a farlo, al giorno d'oggi una semplice patch può essere grossa già sui 10 giga.
Già solo per i giochi nella tua lista ti serviranno almeno 300-500 giga.

Anch'io al tempo presi la Super Slim 12GB PS3 (dopo che la mia gloriosa originale PS3 FAT si era rotta) e poi ci misi dentro un bell'hard disk da più di 500 giga. 
Sulla mia PS4 PRO adesso ho messo un hard disk da 2TB e già comincia ad essermi stretto.

L'operazione è semplicissima, quasi immediata. Levi una vite, inserisci il Caddy e richiudi.


Uniche avvertenze:
- Accertati che l'HDD sia perfettamente compatibile. Dai un'occhiata su Internet per le specifiche, in genere i Seagate sono quelli ottimali per le Playstation, io li uso sia per PS3 che per PS4 e vanno bene.
- Se prendi la PS3 12 GB devi prendere anche il contenitore Caddy per inserirci dentro l'hard disk. Se non ricordo male non è incluso nella confezione, controlla. Costa di poco sopra i 5 euro, lo trovi su Amazon.

Per quel che riguarda i giochi, parti con i capolavori da te già citati che sei a posto per tantissimo tempo. Aggiungo gli Infamous (genere super eroi) e i Ratchet e Clank (se ti piacciono i platform). E Metal Gear Solid 4, se hai giocato i precedenti (sono mille ore di filmati e la storia si capisce solo se sei un esperto della saga)
Io partirei con God of War 3 e Last of Us.


----------



## Butcher (13 Novembre 2017)

Recuperati anche la remaster di Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## Tahva (13 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Visto che sono un pezzente stavo pensando di comprare una ps3 per giocare a poco prezzo a giochi interessanti.
> 
> Ormai per la mia 360 non c'è più una sega di giochi belli da recuperare. I multipiattaforma ormai gli ho finiti e le esclusive belle sono giusto gears, forza horizon e alan wake. Stop. E' urtante sta cosa.
> 
> ...



Se hai seguito la serie in passato, comprati Metal Gear Solid 4, tutt'oggi esclusiva della sola PS3 e di cuore una delle migliori esperienze videoludiche che si possano vivere. Preciso SE hai seguito la serie in passato, perché in caso contrario non ci capiresti una mazza 
Giochi da recuperare su PS3 sono sicuramente:
- Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
- Heavy Rain
- The Last of Us
- La saga Uncharted che hai citato
- Il rifacimento di Shadow of the Colossus e ICO
- Serie Killzone
- Quella meraviglia di Journey
- Demon's Souls (se ti piace il genere dei Souls)
- Gran Turismo 5 e 6
- La serie InFamous
- LittleBigPlanet
- La serie Yakuza
- La serie Tales of, se ti piace il genere

Sono tutti titoli esclusivi, ora non me ne vengono in mente altri.

Per quanto riguarda l'hard disk, come ti dicevano qui sopra con 12 GB non ci campi, quindi DEVI cambiarlo. Se non ricordo male, devi comprare il caddy (un supporto metallico per bloccare l'hard disk dentro la console, io lo comprati sullo store di Multiplayer), oltre al disco rigido. Nel mio caso mi sono trovata bene con 500GB, ma puoi prenderlo anche da 1 TB. La procedura è estremamente semplice, questione di aprire uno sportellino e inserire delle viti. Poi formatti la console ed è pronta a partire.

Infine, no, non si può usare il controller X360 su PS3. Tranquillo perché c'è sempre almeno un DualShock 3 in bundle con PS3, anche se capisco che il controller X360 è mille volte più comodo.
Spero di esserti stata utile


----------



## Aalpacaaa (13 Novembre 2017)

Hai mai giocato a Primal?

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primal

è esclusiva Playstation se non ti interessa tanto la grafica te lo stra consiglio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Novembre 2017)

Mi sa che con tutta sta roba vado avanti altri 3 anni senza problemi 

Per quanto abbia amato e ami la mia 360 slim, rimpiango di averla presa, grandissima console, ma c'è un abisso per la possibilità di scelta dei giochi. 

Il problema pad è che dopo che ci si abitua a quello xbox è un trauma tornare indietro. Su amazon ho visto pad simil 360 per la ps3, ma funzionano sul serio? Hanno il connettore wi-fi, sembra funzionino come le tastiere e i mouse wireless,ma la play non ha un segnale proprietario stile xbox?

Dimenticavo, fa rumore la ps3 super slim? La mia 360 se non installavo i giochi era una roba oscena, si possono installare totalmente i giochi pure su ps3?


----------



## alcyppa (13 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi sa che con tutta sta roba vado avanti altri 3 anni senza problemi
> 
> Per quanto abbia amato e ami la mia 360 slim, rimpiango di averla presa, grandissima console, ma c'è un abisso per la possibilità di scelta dei giochi.
> 
> ...




Nah, ci si abitua in fretta un po' a tutto non preoccuparti, io passo spesso da quello Xbox One sul pc al Dualshock 4 (quest'ultimo lo trovo sorprendentemente più comodo nonostante apprezzi particolarmente i pad Microsoft).

Comunque si, il Dualshock 3 non è fatto granchè bene.
Ma l'ho usato, dopo anni di 360, quando ho preso la PS3 per recuperare alcune esclusive che volevo assolutamente giocare e non è stato drammatico, vai tranquillo.


----------



## Miro (13 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Visto che sono un pezzente stavo pensando di comprare una ps3 per giocare a poco prezzo a giochi interessanti.
> 
> Ormai per la mia 360 non c'è più una sega di giochi belli da recuperare. I multipiattaforma ormai gli ho finiti e le esclusive belle sono giusto gears, forza horizon e alan wake. Stop. E' urtante sta cosa.
> 
> ...



Anch'io sono nella tua stessa situazione avendo avuto solo Xbox, ma secondo me è più conveniente prendere una Ps4 (anche la versione base, che secondo me calerà tanto di prezzo in queste feste) e prendere le collection/remastered per giocarci. Almeno hai una console futuribile che ti permette di giocare anche a giochi di prossima uscita.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Novembre 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Anch'io sono nella tua stessa situazione avendo avuto solo Xbox, ma secondo me è più conveniente prendere una Ps4 (anche la versione base, che secondo me calerà tanto di prezzo in queste feste) e prendere le collection/remastered per giocarci. Almeno hai una console futuribile che ti permette di giocare anche a giochi di prossima uscita.



E' quello che pensavo io, però la differenza di prezzo è abissale, non credo che sia possibile trovare una ps4 sui 50€. La maggioranza dei giochi poi avranno sicuramente un prezzo diverso. Alcuni robe le ho viste a 3 euro addirittura 

Ciò che mi rompe di più è più che altro aver troppe console. Ho contato almeno una ventina di giochi che potrei prendere per ps3, in sostanza credo che potrei tranquillamente arrivare a coprire la chiusura del ciclo di ps4 e pensare un domani di recuperare la ps4 in concomitanza dell'uscita di ps5, così da ritrovarmi ps4 usate a prezzi minimi.

Il problema è che ps4 non è retrocompatibile e dovrei tenermi per forza ps3, ps4 e xbox 360... In quel senso la microsoft ci ha visto giusto, retrocompatibilità sempre e comunque. Così da conservare i giochi, ma poter vendere la console vecchia senza rimpianti.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi sa che con tutta sta roba vado avanti altri 3 anni senza problemi
> 
> Per quanto abbia amato e ami la mia 360 slim, rimpiango di averla presa, grandissima console, ma c'è un abisso per la possibilità di scelta dei giochi.
> 
> ...



No, i giochi non si installano totalmente ma solo alcune parti e spesso viene fatto in automatico. Tipo, metti il gioco e parte l'installazione, finché non è completa non puoi fare nulla. Altre volte devi essere tu ad installarlo, direttamente dal menu di gioco.
Per quanto riguarda la rumorosità, ho una PS3 slim e la situazione è accettabile. Ogni tanto si sente il rumore del lettore, ma non è mai fastidioso come quello della 360. Superslim non saprei, non credo sia peggio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Novembre 2017)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Se hai seguito la serie in passato, comprati Metal Gear Solid 4, tutt'oggi esclusiva della sola PS3 e di cuore una delle migliori esperienze videoludiche che si possano vivere. Preciso SE hai seguito la serie in passato, perché in caso contrario non ci capiresti una mazza



Xke dici uno non ci capirebbe nulla??
Io non ho mai amato i MGS ma questo volevo prenderlo..dici che è meglio se lascio perdere?


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' quello che pensavo io, però la differenza di prezzo è abissale, non credo che sia possibile trovare una ps4 sui 50€. La maggioranza dei giochi poi avranno sicuramente un prezzo diverso. Alcuni robe le ho viste a 3 euro addirittura
> 
> Ciò che mi rompe di più è più che altro aver troppe console. Ho contato almeno una ventina di giochi che potrei prendere per ps3, in sostanza credo che potrei tranquillamente arrivare a coprire la chiusura del ciclo di ps4 e pensare un domani di recuperare la ps4 in concomitanza dell'uscita di ps5, così da ritrovarmi ps4 usate a prezzi minimi.
> 
> Il problema è che ps4 non è retrocompatibile e dovrei tenermi per forza ps3, ps4 e xbox 360... In quel senso la microsoft ci ha visto giusto, retrocompatibilità sempre e comunque. Così da conservare i giochi, ma poter vendere la console vecchia senza rimpianti.



Ps4 meno di 200€ non la trovi manco morto..in offerta...sennò sono 300 a salire


----------



## alcyppa (13 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Xke dici uno non ci capirebbe nulla??
> Io non ho mai amato i MGS ma questo volevo prenderlo..dici che è meglio se lascio perdere?



Se non conosci la storia e non sei legato emotivamente alla saga direi che è meglio se lasci perdere: la trama si basa tutta su conoscenze che devi avere avendo giocato gli altri capitoli.

L'alternativa per riuscire a goderselo in maniera accettabile è informarsi, magari tramite i video prodotti proprio da Tahva che riassumono, gioco per gioco, quello che accade nella storyline.


Ma hai mai provato a giocare un MGS?
Capisco che magari il primo ed il secondo possano essere invecchiati male dal punto di vista dei controlli e del sistema di gioco, ma Peacewalker e Snake Eater reggono ancora molto bene.
Soprattutto quest'ultimo, uno dei (se non IL) miei giochi preferiti di sempre con uno dei più affascinanti personaggi mai scritti per un videogioco.

Per Ps3 c'è pure un'ottima rimasterizzazione in HD (e soprattutto 60fps) di MGS2, MGS3 e Peacewalker.


----------



## Miro (13 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' quello che pensavo io, però la differenza di prezzo è abissale, non credo che sia possibile trovare una ps4 sui 50€. La maggioranza dei giochi poi avranno sicuramente un prezzo diverso. Alcuni robe le ho viste a 3 euro addirittura
> 
> Ciò che mi rompe di più è più che altro aver troppe console. Ho contato almeno una ventina di giochi che potrei prendere per ps3, in sostanza credo che potrei tranquillamente arrivare a coprire la chiusura del ciclo di ps4 e pensare un domani di recuperare la ps4 in concomitanza dell'uscita di ps5, così da ritrovarmi ps4 usate a prezzi minimi.
> 
> Il problema è che ps4 non è retrocompatibile e dovrei tenermi per forza ps3, ps4 e xbox 360... In quel senso la microsoft ci ha visto giusto, retrocompatibilità sempre e comunque. Così da conservare i giochi, ma poter vendere la console vecchia senza rimpianti.



Sui 50€ neanche usata  ma nell'altro topic si parla di un'offerta di unieuro di Xbox One S con due giochi appena usciti a 250€, quindi secondo me in queste feste una PS4 liscia con bundle si può trovare anche a 200.
Per la retrocompatibilità non so dirti, ma tra remastered/collection/giochi scaricabili dal network credo che ormai la stragrande maggioranza dei giochi a cui eri interessato ci sono.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Novembre 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Sui 50€ neanche usata  ma nell'altro topic si parla di un'offerta di unieuro di Xbox One S con due giochi appena usciti a 250€, quindi secondo me in queste feste una PS4 liscia con bundle si può trovare anche a 200.
> *Per la retrocompatibilità non so dirti, ma tra remastered/collection/giochi scaricabili dal network credo che ormai la stragrande maggioranza dei giochi a cui eri interessato ci sono*.



Si,ma a che prezzi? Considera che ho visto uncharted 2 e 3 a quattro euro, god of war 3 idem, heavenly sword a 3€, last of us a 10 e così via. Il più caro è la collection con i primi 2 god of war a 12 euro.

Roba da andare a svaligiare il negozio. So già che la comprerò alla fine, credo sia solo una questione di tempo, mi sto tenendo a freno, ma ogni volta che vedo quei giochi mi sale la voglia a mille


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Xke dici uno non ci capirebbe nulla??
> Io non ho mai amato i MGS ma questo volevo prenderlo..dici che è meglio se lascio perdere?



Si, ti sarebbe totalmente incomprensibile. Come guardare l'ultimo episodio di una serie TV di 4 stagioni senza sapere nulla del resto.


----------



## Tahva (13 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Xke dici uno non ci capirebbe nulla??
> Io non ho mai amato i MGS ma questo volevo prenderlo..dici che è meglio se lascio perdere?



Metal Gear Solid 4 è il finale di tutta la saga, quindi è strapieno di citazioni, personaggi e riferimenti a cose/persone che non hai mai visto e di cui non hai mai sentito parlare. Ti consiglio di cuore di recuperare gli episodi precedenti, sia perché ne vale la pena sia perché in caso contrario sarebbe veramente difficile sorbirsi 9 ore (NOVE) di video che parlano di cose che ti sembreranno piovute dal cielo 
In alternativa puoi cercare dei video riepiloghi, se su YouTube cerchi "retrospettiva Metal Gear" troverai anche quelli firmati da me per il sito per cui lavoro, in cui riassumo tutti i giochi uno ad uno.
Per capire MGS4, è fondamentale conoscere le vicende di:
- Metal Gear e Metal Gear 2 (trovi facilmente i riassunti ufficiali online)
- Metal Gear Solid
- Metal Gear Solid 2
- Metal Gear Solid 3

Puoi invece lasciar perdere Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops (i fatti non sono canonici, quindi non vengono mai citati) e Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker (è uscito dopo ed è utile per capire Metal Gear Solid V, ma non il 4). Spero di esserti stata d'aiuto


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Novembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Se non conosci la storia e non sei legato emotivamente alla saga direi che è meglio se lasci perdere: la trama si basa tutta su conoscenze che devi avere avendo giocato gli altri capitoli.
> 
> L'alternativa per riuscire a goderselo in maniera accettabile è informarsi, magari tramite i video prodotti proprio da Tahva che riassumono, gioco per gioco, quello che accade nella storyline.
> 
> ...



No in effetti non li ho mai giocati perché fin dal primo non mi ha attratto la serie..non so perché..


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Novembre 2017)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Metal Gear Solid 4 è il finale di tutta la saga, quindi è strapieno di citazioni, personaggi e riferimenti a cose/persone che non hai mai visto e di cui non hai mai sentito parlare. Ti consiglio di cuore di recuperare gli episodi precedenti, sia perché ne vale la pena sia perché in caso contrario sarebbe veramente difficile sorbirsi 9 ore (NOVE) di video che parlano di cose che ti sembreranno piovute dal cielo
> In alternativa puoi cercare dei video riepiloghi, se su YouTube cerchi "retrospettiva Metal Gear" troverai anche quelli firmati da me per il sito per cui lavoro, in cui riassumo tutti i giochi uno ad uno.
> Per capire MGS4, è fondamentale conoscere le vicende di:
> - Metal Gear e Metal Gear 2 (trovi facilmente i riassunti ufficiali online)
> ...



Certo, vedrò se avrò voglia di immergermi in questo universo videoludico..purtroppo come già ho detto ad altri, ho poche ore per i videogiochi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Novembre 2017)

Ragazzi, su kingdom hearts che mi dite? 

Da più parti l'ho sentito nominare, ho visto qualche video di gameplay, ma ci ho capito poco o niente. Non comprendo sto mischione con personaggi disney.

Qualcuno sa spiegarmi in 2 righe che tipo di gioco è e che storia c'è dietro?

Bisogna giocarli tutti per capire qualcosa?


----------



## Jino (19 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, su kingdom hearts che mi dite?
> 
> Da più parti l'ho sentito nominare, ho visto qualche video di gameplay, ma ci ho capito poco o niente. Non comprendo sto mischione con personaggi disney.
> 
> ...



Io li ho giocati, giusto oggi ho rifinito anche su ps4 la remastered 

E' un RPG dinamico, se ti piace il genere comprali assolutamente entrambi, I e II.

In questo gioco vengono fusi assieme i personaggi disney con quelli della Square, all'interno di mondi Disney, è bellissimo a dir poco, uno dei migliori GDR, sopratutto il primo.


----------



## alcyppa (19 Novembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io li ho giocati, giusto oggi ho rifinito anche su ps4 la remastered
> 
> E' un RPG dinamico, se ti piace il genere comprali assolutamente entrambi, I e II.
> 
> In questo gioco vengono fusi assieme i personaggi disney con quelli della Square, all'interno di mondi Disney, è bellissimo a dir poco, uno dei migliori GDR, sopratutto il primo.



Ho giocato giusto quest'anno il Kingdom Hearts e Kingdom Hearts:CoM su PS4.
Apprezzato il primo, decisamente meno il secondo.
Spero di riuscire ad andare avanti con gli altri il prossimo anno o almeno prima dell'uscita del terzo (in quest'ultimo caso non dovrei avere problemi ).

È dal secondo che la trama inizia ad incasinarsi di brutto?
Perchè è arcinoto che la storia della saga sia piuttosto complessa ma per ora non mi pare così folle.




Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, su kingdom hearts che mi dite?
> 
> Da più parti l'ho sentito nominare, ho visto qualche video di gameplay, ma ci ho capito poco o niente. Non comprendo sto mischione con personaggi disney.
> 
> ...




È un GDR giapponese che, a differenza dei tipici combattimenti a turni spesso associati ai quel genere di giochi provenienti dal sol levante, predilige uno stile action.

Per quanto riguarda la storia, gli scrittori del gioco hanno trovato il modo di inserire all'interno dello stesso universo narrativo personaggi Disney e SquareSoft (Final Fantasy).
Non ti dico altro ma conta che uno degli aspetti principali della serie è quello di visitare i "mondi" nel quale sono ambientati vari film Disney.


La storia del primo è godibile a se.
Il secondo, da quello che ho visto, sembra ingiocabile senza aver completato Chain Of Memories (che al tempo era uscito su GameBoy Advance)


----------



## Jino (19 Novembre 2017)

Il primo è sicuramente fatto meglio...il secondo più ripetitivo, meno innovativo e la storia più incasinata e poco chiara...ad ogni modo sono due grandi giochi, un appassionato del genere non può che apprezzarli...certo bisogna partire da un presupposto: vanno contestualizzati all'anno di uscita.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Novembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io li ho giocati, giusto oggi ho rifinito anche su ps4 la remastered
> 
> E' un RPG dinamico, se ti piace il genere comprali assolutamente entrambi, I e II.
> 
> In questo gioco vengono fusi assieme i personaggi disney con quelli della Square, all'interno di mondi Disney, è bellissimo a dir poco, uno dei migliori GDR, sopratutto il primo.




Per ps3 quali sono l'uno e il due?

E' la raccolta Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 ReMIX ?



Jino ha scritto:


> Il primo è sicuramente fatto meglio...il secondo più ripetitivo, meno innovativo e la storia più incasinata e poco chiara...ad ogni modo sono due grandi giochi, un appassionato del genere non può che apprezzarli...certo bisogna partire da un presupposto: *vanno contestualizzati all'anno di uscita.*



Questo un po' mi preoccupa, se vanno contestualizzati forse non sono più godibili ora da un neofita totale del genere?


----------



## alcyppa (20 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per ps3 quali sono l'uno e il due?
> 
> E' la raccolta Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 ReMIX ?
> 
> ...




Nella 1.5 ci sono il primo, Chain of Memories e 358/2 Days (quest'ultimo solo sotto forma di filmati per conoscerne la storia).

Nella 2.5 ci sono il secondo, Birth By Sleep e Re: Coded.

Per giocare il primo ed il secondo devi per forze prendere entrambe le versioni.
E per godere del secondo va nesessariamente giocato/letto il riassunto di Chain of Memories.



I giochi sicuramente non sono godibili come appena usciti ma come ho scritto precedentemente sono invecchiati piuttosto bene.
Se sei un amante del mondo cinematografico Disney probabilmente non devi farteli scappare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Dicembre 2017)

Ho preso la ps3 alla fine e mi sa che domani la riporto indietro. Dopo un minuto che è accesa parte la ventola a manetta, sembra un'aspirapolvere. Sapete dirmi se è una roba che va a posto pistolando qua e la oppure è un segnale che è già compromessa?

Che due maroni comunque.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Dicembre 2017)

Aggiungo un'altra cosa, l'interfaccia utente del sistema operativo è una delle robe più brutte che abbia mai visto, sotto quel punto di vista xbox 360 è avanti mille mila anni proprio. Inguardabile


----------



## elpacoderoma (14 Dicembre 2017)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Metal Gear Solid 4 è il finale di tutta la saga, quindi è strapieno di citazioni, personaggi e riferimenti a cose/persone che non hai mai visto e di cui non hai mai sentito parlare. Ti consiglio di cuore di recuperare gli episodi precedenti, sia perché ne vale la pena sia perché in caso contrario sarebbe veramente difficile sorbirsi 9 ore (NOVE) di video che parlano di cose che ti sembreranno piovute dal cielo
> In alternativa puoi cercare dei video riepiloghi, se su YouTube cerchi "retrospettiva Metal Gear" troverai anche quelli firmati da me per il sito per cui lavoro, in cui riassumo tutti i giochi uno ad uno.
> Per capire MGS4, è fondamentale conoscere le vicende di:
> - Metal Gear e Metal Gear 2 (trovi facilmente i riassunti ufficiali online)
> ...



Ciao, avevo intenzione di comprarlo, volevo chiederti se secondo te è indispensabile giocare prima MGS3: Snake Eater (che ho provato a giocare ma ormai abituato alla visuale in terza persona non riesco proprio con quella dall' alto).
Ho finito invece sia mgs1 che 2 che a quei tempi erano capolavori.


----------



## elpacoderoma (14 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho preso la ps3 alla fine e mi sa che domani la riporto indietro. Dopo un minuto che è accesa parte la ventola a manetta, sembra un'aspirapolvere. Sapete dirmi se è una roba che va a posto pistolando qua e la oppure è un segnale che è già compromessa?
> 
> Che due maroni comunque.



Mah, anche la mia fa un po l' effetto aspirapolvere ma cel' ho da 8 anni.
Comunque nulla di eccezionale, non è niente di insopportabile anzi.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Dicembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Ciao, avevo intenzione di comprarlo, volevo chiederti se secondo te è indispensabile giocare prima MGS3: Snake Eater (che ho provato a giocare ma ormai abituato alla visuale in terza persona non riesco proprio con quella dall' alto).
> Ho finito invece sia mgs1 che 2 che a quei tempi erano capolavori.



Assolutamente.

Snake Eater è forse il miglior capitolo della saga e non bisogna lasciarselo sfuggire per nulla al mondo.
Ed è MOLTO importante se si vuole giocare a Guns Of The Patriots, come i due capitoli precedenti del resto.

Per quanto riguarda alla telecamera forse hai provato la prima versione Ps2 che aveva la classica visuale "dall'alto".
Con la versione Subsistence del gioco (che è anche quella contenuta nella HD Colletion per X360 e PS3) è stata introdotta quella in terza persona.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Lasciate stare quelle robacce delle console e concentratevi sul PC, purtroppo ho perso tempo giocando anni su console e il PC è avanti anni luce.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Lasciate stare quelle robacce delle console e concentratevi sul PC, purtroppo ho perso tempo giocando anni su console e il PC è avanti anni luce.



Non è vero, anche io gioco solo su pc ma è solo una questione di budget. Chi non può spendere più di 600-700 euro per giocare, allora è giusto che vada su una console. In questo momento a mediaworld c'è la ps4 +2 joystick ps4 +fifa 18 a 299 euro, che è una grandissima offerta secondo me.


----------



## elpacoderoma (14 Dicembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Con la versione Subsistence del gioco (che è anche quella contenuta nella HD Colletion per X360 e PS3) è stata introdotta quella in terza persona.



Credo che con questa informazione rientri di diritto nella mia top 3 di idoli assoluti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Dicembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Mah, anche la mia fa un po l' effetto aspirapolvere ma cel' ho da 8 anni.
> Comunque nulla di eccezionale, non è niente di insopportabile anzi.



Sicuro?
Sembra un areo, il fatto è che la ventola parte così senza manco giocare, appena accesa, stavo configurando internet e da silenziosa che era è partita a razzo. Non era sotto stress o altro, non credo proprio sia normale


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Non è vero, anche io gioco solo su pc ma è solo una questione di budget. Chi non può spendere più di 600-700 euro per giocare, allora è giusto che vada su una console. In questo momento a mediaworld c'è la ps4 +2 joystick ps4 +fifa 18 a 299 euro, che è una grandissima offerta secondo me.



600-700 euro è un'esagerazione assurda. Al giorno d'oggi per giocare discretamente al 90% dei giochi te la cavi con meno della metà di quanto hai appena detto, oltre al fatto che si risparmia molto di più acquistando giochi per PC rispetto a quelli su console. Spesso su alcune piattaforme come GoG o Steam ci sono dei prezzi allucinanti, l'altro giorno ho preso su GoG GTA5 a 15 euro, e il multiplayer del PC è infinitamente meglio e più popolato di quello su console oltre ad essere GRATIS (diversamente dalle console), unico neo sono i cheaters che su console sono quasi inesistenti.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> 600-700 euro è un'esagerazione assurda. Al giorno d'oggi per giocare discretamente al 90% dei giochi te la cavi con meno della metà di quanto hai appena detto, oltre al fatto che si risparmia molto di più acquistando giochi per PC rispetto a quelli su console. Spesso su alcune piattaforme come GoG o Steam ci sono dei prezzi allucinanti, l'altro giorno ho preso su GoG GTA5 a 15 euro, e il multiplayer del PC è infinitamente meglio e più popolato di quello su console oltre ad essere GRATIS (diversamente dalle console), unico neo sono i cheaters che su console sono quasi inesistenti.



Dai, per avere un pc decente devi partire da minimo 500-600 euro, ma minimo proprio. Con 200 euro compri giusto la scheda video.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Dai, per avere un pc decente devi partire da minimo 500-600 euro, ma minimo proprio. Con 200 euro compri giusto la scheda video.



Ti dico che con Witcher 3 ci gioco ancora bene con una GTX 560 quando non sono a Roma e utilizzo un PC più vecchio di quello che uso principalmente. Non ti serve una Titan o un i7 per giocare discretamente a quasi tutti i tipi di videogiochi.
.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ti dico che con Witcher 3 ci gioco ancora bene con una GTX 560 quando non sono a Roma e utilizzo un PC più vecchio di quello che uso principalmente. Non ti serve una Titan o un i7 per giocare discretamente a quasi tutti i tipi di videogiochi.
> .



Ma infatti non ho detto mica quello. Ma non mi venire a dire che con 200-300 euro riesci a farti un pc per giocare, perchè non esiste mai nella vita. Il minimo da cui partire è 500 euro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Dicembre 2017)

Credo proprio sia fallata,ho provato a giocare e dopo un paio di minuti mi si è spenta perché surriscaldata. Peccato sia fredda la console. 
Ho letto un po' su internet per eventuali soluzioni, ma non ho trovato niente, sembra un problema comune tra l'altro...

Che pacco clamoroso.


----------



## Tahva (15 Dicembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Ciao, avevo intenzione di comprarlo, volevo chiederti se secondo te è indispensabile giocare prima MGS3: Snake Eater (che ho provato a giocare ma ormai abituato alla visuale in terza persona non riesco proprio con quella dall' alto).
> Ho finito invece sia mgs1 che 2 che a quei tempi erano capolavori.


Sì, ti consiglio caldamente di giocarlo, ci sono colpi di scena fondamentali che fanno riferimento proprio a MGS3  In alternativa puoi cercare un video riassunto (ci sono anche i miei sul canale di SpazioGames) o qualcosa di scritto, se proprio non riesci a giocarci. In alternativa, puoi giocare a Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence, che è Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater, ma con la telecamera moderna, alle spalle del giocatore, e non più dall'alto ^^


----------



## Tahva (15 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Credo proprio sia fallata,ho provato a giocare e dopo un paio di minuti mi si è spenta perché surriscaldata. Peccato sia fredda la console.
> Ho letto un po' su internet per eventuali soluzioni, ma non ho trovato niente, sembra un problema comune tra l'altro...
> 
> Che pacco clamoroso.


Domandina: se provi a riaccenderla fa un rumorino inquietante e la lucetta lampeggia diventando di colore giallo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque la super slim è davvero fatta con plasticazze di *****. Stavo meditando di renderla e prendere una slim normale, c'è differenza come affidabilità? Esteticamente è un obrobrio, però mi pare più solida



Tahva ha scritto:


> Domandina: se provi a riaccenderla fa un rumorino inquietante e la lucetta lampeggia diventando di colore giallo?



No, niente luce gialla. Oggi ho riprovato con un cavo di alimentazione diverso, per un attimo super silenzio, dopo un paio di minuti riparte l'aspirapolvere, il tutto senza gioco inserito.


----------



## patriots88 (16 Dicembre 2017)

se l'hai appena presa mi auguro ci sia la garanzia.
portala indietro e te la sostituiscono.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Dicembre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> se l'hai appena presa mi auguro ci sia la garanzia.
> portala indietro e te la sostituiscono.



L'ho già portata indietro. Era usata comunque, ma la garanzia del negozio c'era lo stesso. Ho preso una slim normale da 120 GB invece della superslim da 12 a sto giro, gli ho dato 20 euro in più dell'altra. Totale 70€. Avevo un po' di timore facessero storie, invece è andato tutto ok.


Ho aggiornato il sistema, fatto partire un gioco per vedere e nessun rumore ad ora, proprio zero totale. Altro che normale quel casino. Se penso a quell'elicottero di plasticaccia di prima sto male.

La qualità costruttiva della slim è decisamente migliore della super slim, peccato per la grandezza, l'avrei voluta più piccola

Adesso ho solo heavenly sword da giocare, preso perché costava 3 euro e non mi sembrava malvagio. Al prossimo giro prendo il primo uncharted e la god of war collection con i primi 2 rimasterizzati.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Credo proprio sia fallata,ho provato a giocare e dopo un paio di minuti mi si è spenta perché surriscaldata. Peccato sia fredda la console.
> Ho letto un po' su internet per eventuali soluzioni, ma non ho trovato niente, sembra un problema comune tra l'altro...
> 
> Che pacco clamoroso.


L'hai appena comprata? Quando si spegne è solitamente un problema di pasta termica.



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'ho già portata indietro. *Era usata *comunque, ma la garanzia del negozio c'era lo stesso. Ho preso una slim normale da 120 GB invece della superslim da 12 a sto giro, gli ho dato 20 euro in più dell'altra. Totale 70€. Avevo un po' di timore facessero storie, invece è andato tutto ok.
> 
> 
> Ho aggiornato il sistema, fatto partire un gioco per vedere e nessun rumore ad ora, proprio zero totale. Altro che normale quel casino. Se penso a quell'elicottero di plasticaccia di prima sto male.
> ...


Ah ecco


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Dicembre 2017)

Ho appena scoperto pure Infamous di esclusiva play 3, pare carino. Opinioni?

Certo che di roba ce n'è tanta



fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'hai appena comprata? Quando si spegne è solitamente un problema di pasta termica.
> 
> 
> Ah ecco




Nuova ormai non si trova e costa quanto la ps4 tipo. L'avevo pagata 50€, per fortuna se la sono ripresa indietro senza fare storie


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena scoperto pure Infamous di esclusiva play 3, pare carino. Opinioni?
> 
> Certo che di roba ce n'è tanta


Infamous non ce l'ho ma ne parlano tutti molto bene. Tra i giochi che devi avere assolutamente: The Last of Us e la saga di Uncharted.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Infamous non ce l'ho ma ne parlano tutti molto bene. Tra i giochi che devi avere assolutamente: The Last of Us e la saga di Uncharted.



Si, quelli ovviamente sono già sulla lista. Comunque preferisco andare in ordine di uscita dei giochi per riuscire ad apprezzarli meglio. Se inizio subito the last of us, poi i primi giochi per play3 graficamente mi sembrerebbero delle robe brutte.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, quelli ovviamente sono già sulla lista. Comunque preferisco andare in ordine di uscita dei giochi per riuscire ad apprezzarli meglio. Se inizio subito the last of us, poi i primi giochi per play3 graficamente mi sembrerebbero delle robe brutte.


Allora prova con Bioshock. Oppure, se ti piace il fumetto (io neanche lo conoscevo), vai su The Darkness che è uno sparatutto in prima persona dalla trama intrigante di un uomo posseduto dall'oscurità che deve affrontare lo zio mafioso. Il primo uscì nel 2007, il secondo nel 2012.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Allora prova con Bioshock. Oppure, se ti piace il fumetto (io neanche lo conoscevo), vai su The Darkness che è uno sparatutto in prima persona dalla trama intrigante di un uomo posseduto dall'oscurità che deve affrontare lo zio mafioso. Il primo uscì nel 2007, il secondo nel 2012.



Non mi piacciono molto i giochi in prima persona, poi quelli sono titoli che trovo pure per 360. Ho preso la ps3 solo per giocarmi roba della scorsa gen che non era disponibile per 360. Pensavo fossero poche cose, invece facendo un calcolo c'era un sacco di roba. Solo tra uncharted e god of war sono almeno 7 giochi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Dicembre 2017)

Ho appena visto i prezzi degli uncharted per ps3, con 11 euro in totale me li porto a casa tutti e 3 

Viva le console di vecchia generazione. Devo stare attento a non comprare 20 giochi in una volta ora


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto i prezzi degli uncharted per ps3, con 11 euro in totale me li porto a casa tutti e 3
> 
> Viva le console di vecchia generazione. Devo stare attento a non comprare 20 giochi in una volta ora



Il primo Uncharted forse è invecchiato malino. Ma gli altri due sono perle assolute ancora oggi.


----------



## alcyppa (18 Dicembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il primo Uncharted forse è invecchiato malino. Ma gli altri due sono perle assolute ancora oggi.



Il primo Uncharted non è proprio sto gran gioco.
Discreto ma nulla di più.

Molto meglio il secondo ed il terzo, anche se li ritengo decisamente sopravvalutati (ma comunque mooolto buoni).
Il quarto devo ancora toccarlo quindi non mi esprimo a riguardo.

Il vero capolavoro Naughty Dog della scorsa generazione è The Last Of Us.



Se per la PS3 ti interessano principalmente le esclusive e se sei di larghe vedute ti consiglio assolutamente Demon's Souls e la Collection di ICO/Shadow Of The Colossus.
Anche Heavy Rain è un buon titolo, nonostante alcune delle caratteristiche che al tempo lo resero così importante siano decisamente meno efficaci oggigiorno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Il primo Uncharted non è proprio sto gran gioco.
> Discreto ma nulla di più.
> 
> Molto meglio il secondo ed il terzo, anche se li ritengo decisamente sopravvalutati (ma comunque mooolto buoni).
> ...



Il quarto Unchy è abbastanza diverso dai primi tre. Ha influenze di Last of Us.
Moltissime sparatorie in meno, meno scenari pirotecnici, più fasi platform, camminate e fase tranquille.
C'è chi lo ama e chi lo odia proprio per questo, a me è piaciuto molto.

Da segnalare anche l'espansione stand-alone, Lost legacy che è oggettivamente molto bella e accontenta un po' tutte le filosofie, quelle degli episodi vecchi e quella di Unchy 4.

Concordo su Last of Us, ma quello per me è forse uno dei giochi migliori di tutti i tempi, non solo dei Naughty.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2017)

Oggi sono passato da un gamestop dopo tanto tempo, sia mai di trovare qualche promozione o roba interessante ora che ho la ps3. Cercavo la collection di god of war, la trovo usata a 20€, contro i 12 di Cex(però è esaurita la purtroppo). 

Noto però una cosa interessante, se prendo un altro gioco quello che costa meno lo pago 5 €.

Ottimo, vuoi che non trovi qualcosa di buono? Infatti vedo subito the last of us, anche costasse 20 euro, uno dei 2 lo pagheri comunque 5. 

Tiro su la confezione e vedo il prezzo: 28 e passa EURO. Ladri infami. Costa 12 da Cex. Avevo dimenticato il rialzo dei prezzi assurdo durante le loro "promozioni" truffa. Colpa mia. 

Invece della collection di god of war mi sono comprato i primi 3 uncharted da CEX per 11 € totali. I miei soldi quelli di Gamestop non li vedranno mai. Mi chiedo come possano ancora essere aperti.

Come puoi chiedere 30 euro per last of us usato?


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Oggi sono passato da un gamestop dopo tanto tempo, sia mai di trovare qualche promozione o roba interessante ora che ho la ps3. Cercavo la collection di god of war, la trovo usata a 20€, contro i 12 di Cex(però è esaurita la purtroppo).
> 
> Noto però una cosa interessante, se prendo un altro gioco quello che costa meno lo pago 5 €.
> 
> ...



Lascia stare, Game stop è una mafia legalizzata


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2017)

Una domanda su Heavy Rain e Beyond two souls. Sono giochi stile life is strange? La grafica mi attizza da morire, però quelle dinamiche di gameplay mi ammosciano dopo poco. Nonostante sia stato osannato life is strange lo droppai al tempo. 

Ora sto giocando a heavenly sword, si vede che è un gioco vecchiotto devo dire, anche se alcune parti sono godibili comunque. Peccato perché di per se mi piace, ma ha limiti tecnici non indifferenti. D'altronde è uno dei primi giochi della scorsa gen.

Il pad ps3 comunque è indegno, ne ho ordinato uno simil xbox compatibile su amazon. Sorpreso molto dalla silenziosità invece della console. Non fa un rumore che sia uno, forse dipende dal gioco, non saprei. Non sembra neanche accesa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Una domanda su Heavy Rain e Beyond two souls. Sono giochi stile life is strange? La grafica mi attizza da morire, però quelle dinamiche di gameplay mi ammosciano dopo poco. Nonostante sia stato osannato life is strange lo droppai al tempo.
> 
> Ora sto giocando a heavenly sword, si vede che è un gioco vecchiotto devo dire, anche se alcune parti sono godibili comunque. Peccato perché di per se mi piace, ma ha limiti tecnici non indifferenti. D'altronde è uno dei primi giochi della scorsa gen.
> 
> Il pad ps3 comunque è indegno, ne ho ordinato uno simil xbox compatibile su amazon. Sorpreso molto dalla silenziosità invece della console. Non fa un rumore che sia uno, forse dipende dal gioco, non saprei. Non sembra neanche accesa



Si, sono esperienze molto simili a Life is Strange.

In Beyond poi si gioca ancora di meno, è un vero e prorpio film interattivo con libertà quasi nulla (e uno dei miei giochi preferiti, ma ovviamente deve piacere questo genere).


----------



## Miro (24 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Una domanda su Heavy Rain e Beyond two souls. Sono giochi stile life is strange? La grafica mi attizza da morire, però quelle dinamiche di gameplay mi ammosciano dopo poco. Nonostante sia stato osannato life is strange lo droppai al tempo.
> 
> Ora sto giocando a heavenly sword, si vede che è un gioco vecchiotto devo dire, anche se alcune parti sono godibili comunque. Peccato perché di per se mi piace, ma ha limiti tecnici non indifferenti. D'altronde è uno dei primi giochi della scorsa gen.
> 
> Il pad ps3 comunque è indegno, ne ho ordinato uno simil xbox compatibile su amazon. Sorpreso molto dalla silenziosità invece della console. Non fa un rumore che sia uno, forse dipende dal gioco, non saprei. Non sembra neanche accesa



Ma alla fine quanto l'hai pagata la PS3? l'hai presa usata o nuove se ne trovano ancora?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Dicembre 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine quanto l'hai pagata la PS3? l'hai presa usata o nuove se ne trovano ancora?



Usata. Ps3 slim 120 GB a 70€.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Dicembre 2017)

Sul playstation store c'è journey a 3.99 scontato, volevo comprarlo. Vado a pagare con paypal e noto sta roba ridicola: Il pstore vuole 5 € invece di 3.99. Quell'euro di differenza rimane nel "mio portafogli digitale" dell'account. Cos'è sta pagliacciata? Tipo ricariche telefoniche si può comprare e basta?Solo per multipli di 5? Non si prendono i soldi esatti come gli altri?

E se a me interessa un solo gioco, chi mi darà mai indietro la differenza? Sta cosa è davvero imbarazzante.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ho finito heavenly sword, gioco molto breve e deludente nel complesso. Gran potenziale sprecato, più che la brevità ciò che mi ha deluso di più è stata la poca varietà degli scenari, per non parlare dei problemi con la telecamera. La storia semplice era intrigante e se sviluppata con degli scenari più carini e del gameplay diverso avrebbe sfondato.

Ieri ho iniziato god of war 1 remastered. Sono riuscito a trovare la collection a 10€, anche se è in versione inglese, ma va bene uguale. Sono rimasto molto sorpreso, gran bel gioco, non avevo mai giocato a un god of war prima di ieri. Non oso immaginare cosa deve essere stato giocarci appena uscito su ps2 anni e anni fa. Roba da farsi le seghe di continuo davanti alla play. 

L'inizio spacca subito con l'idra e quant'altro. Gioco che diverte un sacco, bellissimi i vari riferimenti alla mitologia greca. La cosa assurda è che heavenly sword in teoria riprende un po' quelle dinamiche di gameplay, ma lo fa decisamente male rispetto alla controparte, rimango perplesso di come non siano riusciti quanto meno a eguagliare un gioco ps2...


In sti giorni ho guardato il catalogo digitale del pstore visto gli sconti, i giochi in esclusiva sono molti più di quel che pensavo, oltre ai soliti action/adventure, roba jap, ci sono una marea di platform interessanti. Jak and daxter mi intrippa un sacco per dire. Qualcuno l'ha giocato?

Dal punto dei vista dei soli giochi sono veramente secoli avanti alla concorrenza, rischio di comprare un fottìo di roba in pochissimo tempo visto i prezzi alla mano. Sto cercando di frenarmi, ma è difficile quando vedi roba a 3/4/5 €


----------



## fabri47 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho finito heavenly sword, gioco molto breve e deludente nel complesso. Gran potenziale sprecato, più che la brevità ciò che mi ha deluso di più è stata la poca varietà degli scenari, per non parlare dei problemi con la telecamera. La storia semplice era intrigante e se sviluppata con degli scenari più carini e del gameplay diverso avrebbe sfondato.
> 
> Ieri ho iniziato god of war 1 remastered. Sono riuscito a trovare la collection a 10€, anche se è in versione inglese, ma va bene uguale. Sono rimasto molto sorpreso, gran bel gioco, non avevo mai giocato a un god of war prima di ieri. Non oso immaginare cosa deve essere stato giocarci appena uscito su ps2 anni e anni fa. Roba da farsi le seghe di continuo davanti alla play.
> 
> ...


Jak and Daxter consigliatissimo. Io ho la remaster hd uscita nel 2012 ed il primo rimane un capolavoro ancora oggi. Gli altri e due sono buoni, ma peccano di originalità in quanto hanno cercato di copiare un po' GTA ed i vari sparatutto perdendo la sua "naturalezza".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho finito heavenly sword, gioco molto breve e deludente nel complesso. Gran potenziale sprecato, più che la brevità ciò che mi ha deluso di più è stata la poca varietà degli scenari, per non parlare dei problemi con la telecamera. La storia semplice era intrigante e se sviluppata con degli scenari più carini e del gameplay diverso avrebbe sfondato.
> 
> Ieri ho iniziato god of war 1 remastered. Sono riuscito a trovare la collection a 10€, anche se è in versione inglese, ma va bene uguale. Sono rimasto molto sorpreso, gran bel gioco, non avevo mai giocato a un god of war prima di ieri. Non oso immaginare cosa deve essere stato giocarci appena uscito su ps2 anni e anni fa. Roba da farsi le seghe di continuo davanti alla play.
> 
> L'inizio spacca subito con l'idra e quant'altro. Gioco che diverte un sacco, bellissimi i vari riferimenti alla mitologia greca. La cosa assurda è che heavenly sword in teoria riprende un po' quelle dinamiche di gameplay, ma lo fa decisamente male rispetto alla controparte, rimango perplesso di come non siano riusciti quanto meno a eguagliare un gioco ps2...



Se ti ha esaltato la primissima Idra non so cosa proverai quando giocherai GOW2 e GOW3.
In particolare l'intro di GOW3. Ma non voglio anticiparti NULLA. Buon godimento!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Jak and Daxter consigliatissimo. Io ho la remaster hd uscita nel 2012 ed il primo rimane un capolavoro ancora oggi. Gli altri e due sono buoni, ma peccano di originalità in quanto hanno cercato di copiare un po' GTA ed i vari sparatutto perdendo la sua "naturalezza".



Il primo è Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy?




Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se ti ha esaltato la primissima Idra non so cosa proverai quando giocherai GOW2 e GOW3.
> In particolare l'intro di GOW3. Ma non voglio anticiparti NULLA. Buon godimento!



Sono arrivato nel deserto con le sirene da seccare, fighissima sta cosa di dover sentire il suono per trovarle. Mi piacciono molto i cambi di scenario.
Mi ricorda Darksiders, anche se in realtà è il contrario. Gran gioco darksiders, l'ho adorato, varietà incredibile ambientale, bella grafica e ottimo gameplay. Scoprì god of war cercando roba simile a darksiders su google. Paradossale che non ci sia praticamente nulla di simile. Devil may cry non c'entra niente anche se molti lo citano. L'unico titolo di rilievo (non considerando god of war) simile oltre a darksiders è dante's inferno. Peccato non abbiano sviluppato meglio la cosa, poteva essere un gioco importante


----------



## fabri47 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il primo è Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy?


Si si. Esiste la remaster "The Jak and Daxter Trilogy" in hd per PS3 e PSVita dei primi tre episodi, te la consiglio. Mentre sul PSStore li puoi comprare singolarmente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il primo è Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darksiders è davvero uno dei migliori giochi in stile Zelda in circolazione (combattimenti, puzzle e level design con "dungeon"). Darksiders 2 invece fu molto deludente a mio avviso, avevo grosse aspettative dopo il primo episodio ma ne hanno fatto un open world abbastanza generico.

Tornando a God of War, quando hai finito il primo episodio vedrai quanto è bello God of War 2. Ha un level design incredibile, degli scenari indimenticabili e il perfetto bilanciamento tra combattimenti, puzzle e altre sezioni di gameplay.
God of War 3 invece è più lineare e quasi tutto concentrato sui combattimenti. Ma hanno alzato l'asticella dell'epicità. In Gow3 ci sono degli scontri che ancora oggi non hanno pari in nessun gioco uscito.

Io sto attendendo con ansia GOW per PS4, è in lavorazione da ben 6 ANNI... e forse l'anno prossimo ce la fanno a farlo uscire.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Dicembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Darksiders è davvero uno dei migliori giochi in stile Zelda in circolazione (combattimenti, puzzle e level design con "dungeon"). Darksiders 2 invece fu molto deludente a mio avviso, avevo grosse aspettative dopo il primo episodio ma ne hanno fatto un open world abbastanza generico.
> 
> Tornando a God of War, quando hai finito il primo episodio vedrai quanto è bello God of War 2. Ha un level design incredibile, degli scenari indimenticabili e il perfetto bilanciamento tra combattimenti, puzzle e altre sezioni di gameplay.
> God of War 3 invece è più lineare e quasi tutto concentrato sui combattimenti. Ma hanno alzato l'asticella dell'epicità. In Gow3 ci sono degli scontri che ancora oggi non hanno pari in nessun gioco uscito.
> ...



Darksiders 2 fu veramente una gran delusione. Tra l'altro sul piano meramente tecnico e del design è magnifico, il mega boss gigante da affrontare cavalcando spaccava. Il problema è che non c'entrava niente con darksiders.... La storia non ha il minimo senso logico, proprio zero, non c'era bisogno di imbastire chissà che cosa, bastava na mezza storiella come il primo e invece niente. Per di più dopo un po' sbrocchi per la pallosità del tutto, devi andare in mille mila posti, tornare indietro, ritornare dove eri prima ecc... Un nervoso, un potenziale enorme buttato al cesso. Fa veramente incavolare vedere quel ben di Dio gettato alle ortiche così


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Darksiders 2 fu veramente una gran delusione. Tra l'altro sul piano meramente tecnico e del design è magnifico, il mega boss gigante da affrontare cavalcando spaccava. Il problema è che non c'entrava niente con darksiders.... La storia non ha il minimo senso logico, proprio zero, non c'era bisogno di imbastire chissà che cosa, bastava na mezza storiella come il primo e invece niente. Per di più dopo un po' sbrocchi per la pallosità del tutto, devi andare in mille mila posti, tornare indietro, ritornare dove eri prima ecc... Un nervoso, un potenziale enorme buttato al cesso. Fa veramente incavolare vedere quel ben di Dio gettato alle ortiche così



Vedremo se Darksiders 3 sarà più simile al primo o al secondo.
Dai primi video il combattimento sembra uguale a quello di God of War, la frusta funziona come le catene di Kratos.
Però anche questo terzo episodio sarà un prequel come Darksiders 2, questo non promette benissimo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Dicembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vedremo se Darksiders 3 sarà più simile al primo o al secondo.
> Dai primi video il combattimento sembra uguale a quello di God of War, la frusta funziona come le catene di Kratos.
> Però anche questo terzo episodio sarà un prequel come Darksiders 2, questo non promette benissimo.



In giro ho letto che l'idea potrebbe essere quella di fare un capitolo prequel (o sulla stessa linea temporale come il 2) per ogni cavaliere e poi magari il sequel con tutti e 4. Di per se l'idea non sembrerebbe malavagia, ma ho i miei dubbi che sia davvero così


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Gennaio 2018)

Ho finito God Of War. Giudizio ottimo, anche se ho smadonnato un sacco verso il finire, la difficoltà è aumentata decisamente verso il finire della storia. Non so quante volte sono morto a scalare quella cavolo di parete con le lame rotanti che sta negli inferi, un nervoso mai visto! 

Colpito un sacco poi dai livelli acquatici, grandissimi, non me li aspettavo. Adoro le sezioni subacque nei giochi.

[MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] Ci saranno anche nel 2 e nel 3 livelli subacquei?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho finito God Of War. Giudizio ottimo, anche se ho smadonnato un sacco verso il finire, la difficoltà è aumentata decisamente verso il finire della storia. Non so quante volte sono morto a scalare quella cavolo di parete con le lame rotanti che sta negli inferi, un nervoso mai visto!
> 
> Colpito un sacco poi dai livelli acquatici, grandissimi, non me li aspettavo. Adoro le sezioni subacque nei giochi.
> 
> [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] Ci saranno anche nel 2 e nel 3 livelli subacquei?




Il pezzo con le lame è passato alla storia come uno dei più frustranti mai creati nella storia dei videogiochi, è una schifezza di game design.
Negli altri GOW ci saranno altri pezzi difficilli ma per fortuna mai come quello.

Sicuramente nel 3 non si nuota.
Nel 2 Kratos mantiene l'abilità di nuotare, ma non ricordo grossi livelli dedicati. Ci sono però altre sezioni "diverse" rispetto al resto.. dove chissà, magari invece di nuotare.... si vola...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Gennaio 2018)

Ho iniziato uncharted 1 e god of war 2.

Uncharted veramente brutto brutto per ora, grandissima delusione, mi aspettavo un gioco di tutt'altro tipo, qualcosa stile tomb raider 2013, gioco che mi era piaciuto un sacco. E' tutta una sparatoria con copertura, veramente na roba tristissima. Anche i seguiti son tutti spara spara? Il lato grafico invece è ottimo devo dire, però non basta per nulla.

Per God Of War 2 invece non ho parole, solo tante seghe 

Cioè, è na roba assurda, tra l'altro ha una bellissima grafica, la remaster in hd è fatta benissimo, rispetto al primo la qualità grafica è nettamente migliore, per non parlare del gioco in se. Da sturbo proprio, inizio assurdo col colosso di Rodi. Poi pegaso, spettacolo totale


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato uncharted 1 e god of war 2.
> 
> Uncharted veramente brutto brutto per ora, grandissima delusione, mi aspettavo un gioco di tutt'altro tipo, qualcosa stile tomb raider 2013, gioco che mi era piaciuto un sacco. E' tutta una sparatoria con copertura, veramente na roba tristissima. Anche i seguiti son tutti spara spara? Il lato grafico invece è ottimo devo dire, però non basta per nulla.
> 
> ...



Uncharted 2 è decisamente un gran gioco, dinamiche migliorate e trama molto bella..grafica top e sparatorie belle..

God of War è semplicemente la saga top per playstation secondo me..

1-2 e 3 sono tutti capolavori (anche se per me la trama dell'1 resta insuperabile)


----------



## alcyppa (12 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato uncharted 1 e god of war 2.
> 
> Uncharted veramente brutto brutto per ora, grandissima delusione, mi aspettavo un gioco di tutt'altro tipo, qualcosa stile tomb raider 2013, gioco che mi era piaciuto un sacco. E' tutta una sparatoria con copertura, veramente na roba tristissima. Anche i seguiti son tutti spara spara? Il lato grafico invece è ottimo devo dire, però non basta per nulla.
> 
> ...




Uncharted è così.
Il primo è proprio quello più grezzo e palloso (ed estremamente anonimo), dal secondo migliora abbastanza dando molto meno l'aria di ripetitività.

Onestamente a me è piaciuto di più Tomb Raider 2013 di qualunque capitolo della saga di Drake (o almeno di quelli che ho giocato).

Se God Of War ti sta divertendo così tanto allora potresti dare un'occhiata ai Devil May Cry e a Bayonetta (non ricordo se hai detto di averli già giocati).

Anche Dante's Inferno è un discreto titolo (anche se scopiazza fin troppo spudoratamente le meccaniche dei GoW).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Gennaio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Uncharted è così.
> Il primo è proprio quello più grezzo e palloso (ed estremamente anonimo), dal secondo migliora abbastanza dando molto meno l'aria di ripetitività.
> 
> Onestamente a me è piaciuto di più Tomb Raider 2013 di qualunque capitolo della saga di Drake (o almeno di quelli che ho giocato).
> ...



Tomb Raider è uno dei giochi più belli a cui ho giocato. A livello tecnico è qualcosa di assurdo, fluidità grafica ecc.. Gameplay e storia ottimi, grande varietà di ambienti e cose diverse da fare. Il seguito (rise of tomb raider) invece è calato un po', ma immagino sia colpa della mia versione per 360 castrata. Molto bello anche quello comunque. Ho preso gli uncharted perché avevo letto che tomb raider riprendeva quelle dinamiche, ma per ora non c'è confronto proprio

DMC l'ho già giocato, ma non regge minimamente il confronto con GoW. Dante inferno pure l'ho giocato e mi era piaciuto. Gioco che aveva delle gran potenzialità, potevano farne un seguito migliorato in tutto.

Bayonetta provai la demo anni fa, ma non mi era piaciuto. Troppo frenetico e poi la storia pareva assente. Un minimo di storiella per giustificare le mazzate ci vuole sempre.


----------



## alcyppa (12 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tomb Raider è uno dei giochi più belli a cui ho giocato. A livello tecnico è qualcosa di assurdo, fluidità grafica ecc.. Gameplay e storia ottimi, grande varietà di ambienti e cose diverse da fare. Il seguito (rise of tomb raider) invece è calato un po', ma immagino sia colpa della mia versione per 360 castrata. Molto bello anche quello comunque. Ho preso gli uncharted perché avevo letto che tomb raider riprendeva quelle dinamiche, ma per ora non c'è confronto proprio
> 
> DMC l'ho già giocato, ma non regge minimamente il confronto con GoW. Dante inferno pure l'ho giocato e mi era piaciuto. Gioco che aveva delle gran potenzialità, potevano farne un seguito migliorato in tutto.
> 
> Bayonetta provai la demo anni fa, ma non mi era piaciuto. Troppo frenetico e poi la storia pareva assente. Un minimo di storiella per giustificare le mazzate ci vuole sempre.



Un po' di storia in Bayonetta c'è, ma come nei DMC o anche (ma meno) nei God of War è solo un aspetto secondario per far andare avanti il gioco.

I DMC li hai provati tutti?
Il terzo capitolo contenuto nella HD Collection è tra i migliori nel genere Hack and Slash.

Spero comunque che tu non abbia affrontato solo il reboot del 2013 perchè ha pochissimo a che vedere con gli altri e non li rappresenta (seppur sia un buon gioco fin troppo criticato a causa del cambio di stile).


E a proposito di riproposizioni in HD.
Se vuoi su PS3 c'è Final Fantasy X Remastered nel caso non lo avessi giocato.
Io non l'ho (ancora) giocato ma è considerato l'ultimo vero grande Final Fantasy (nonchè l'ultimo a cui ha lavorato Sakaguchi, creatore della serie).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per God Of War 2 invece non ho parole, solo tante seghe
> 
> Cioè, è na roba assurda, tra l'altro ha una bellissima grafica, la remaster in hd è fatta benissimo, rispetto al primo la qualità grafica è nettamente migliore, per non parlare del gioco in se. Da sturbo proprio, inizio assurdo col colosso di Rodi. Poi pegaso, spettacolo totale



Godi godi, il bello deve ancora venire 
Finito il 2 poi avrai tanta di quell'hype che ti fionderai a comprare il 3 dieci minuti dopo.

PS. Uncharted 2 e 3 sono più vari e spettacolari, pur restando con lo stesso stile sparacchino. Il primo episodio è invecchiato male.
Forse tu sei uno di quelli a cui piacerebbe molto di più Uncharted 4, dove si spara molto poco. Ed è il più simile di tutti al reboot di Tomb Raider che ti è piaciuto.
Però vedrai che anche Uncharted 2 e 3 hanno molte di quelle zone "set-piece", spettacolari e scriptate, presenti appunto nel reboot di Tomb raider.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Gennaio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Un po' di storia in Bayonetta c'è, ma come nei DMC o anche (ma meno) nei God of War è solo un aspetto secondario per far andare avanti il gioco.
> 
> I DMC li hai provati tutti?
> Il terzo capitolo contenuto nella HD Collection è tra i migliori nel genere Hack and Slash.
> ...



Dmc ho giocato il 4 ormai un miliardo di anni fa, ricordo che mi era piaciuto e quello uscito per 360/ps3, non male, ma niente di che. Il 3 ricordo che a suo tempo ebbi problemi con la configurazione del pad su pc e non riusciì a giocarlo. Di quegli anni ricordo anche con piacere prince of persia i 2 troni. Un gioco meraviglioso, rimasi totalmente colpito da quel gioco. Grande delusione poi giocare a quell'aborto che hanno creato dopo. 

Final fantasy purtroppo mi sa che non riuscirei più a godermelo, la roba a turni faccio fatica a digerirla, anche se ho un ricordo magnifico di final fantasy 9 giocato su playstation 1 da ragazzino. Mi aveva preso tantissimo la storia, ma ora come ora non so se riuscirei ad apprezzare un gioco simile. Da quel punto di vista mi preoccupa anche ni no kuni, ma mi attrae talmente tanto come titolo che lo proverò lo stesso.


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tomb Raider è uno dei giochi più belli a cui ho giocato. A livello tecnico è qualcosa di assurdo, fluidità grafica ecc.. Gameplay e storia ottimi, grande varietà di ambienti e cose diverse da fare. Il seguito (rise of tomb raider) invece è calato un po', ma immagino sia colpa della mia versione per 360 castrata. Molto bello anche quello comunque. Ho preso gli uncharted perché avevo letto che tomb raider riprendeva quelle dinamiche, ma per ora non c'è confronto proprio
> 
> DMC l'ho già giocato, ma non regge minimamente il confronto con GoW. Dante inferno pure l'ho giocato e mi era piaciuto. Gioco che aveva delle gran potenzialità, potevano farne un seguito migliorato in tutto.
> 
> Bayonetta provai la demo anni fa, ma non mi era piaciuto. Troppo frenetico e poi la storia pareva assente. Un minimo di storiella per giustificare le mazzate ci vuole sempre.


Chiaramente se si gioca prima il reboot di Tomb Raider gli Uncharted vanno a perdere qualcosa, in fondo il Drake's Fortune è uscito nel 2007 ed era un titolo acerbo, mentre il secondo rappresenta un bel passo avanti. Uncharted 3 impiega un po' troppo tempo prima di ingranare e per questo lo ritengo inferiore al capitolo precedente, ma resta comunque un gran bel gioco.
Per quanto riguarda Rise of the Tomb Raider, esclusi ovvi ridimensionamenti tecnici, non dovrebbero esserci differenze 
con le altre versioni. A me è piaciuto di più rispetto all'episodio precedente, tranne che per l'ambientazione.

Per quanto riguarda il paragone tra God of War e Devil May Cry/Bayonetta bisogna tener conto che sono titoli diversi, nonostante facciano parte tutti del filone action. La parte "succosa" degli ultimi citati sta nel combat system, decisamente più profondo rispetto a quello di GoW e per questo serve un maggiore impegno per riuscire ad apprezzarli.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Gennaio 2018)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Chiaramente se si gioca prima il reboot di Tomb Raider gli Uncharted vanno a perdere qualcosa, in fondo il Drake's Fortune è uscito nel 2007 ed era un titolo acerbo, mentre il secondo rappresenta un bel passo avanti. Uncharted 3 impiega un po' troppo tempo prima di ingranare e per questo lo ritengo inferiore al capitolo precedente, ma resta comunque un gran bel gioco.
> Per quanto riguarda Rise of the Tomb Raider, esclusi ovvi ridimensionamenti tecnici, non dovrebbero esserci differenze
> con le altre versioni. A me è piaciuto di più rispetto all'episodio precedente, tranne che per l'ambientazione.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il paragone tra God of War e Devil May Cry/Bayonetta bisogna tener conto che sono titoli diversi, nonostante facciano parte tutti del filone action. La parte "succosa" degli ultimi citati sta nel combat system, decisamente più profondo rispetto a quello di GoW e per questo serve un maggiore impegno per riuscire ad apprezzarli.



Io preferisco più che altro scenari diversificati a combat system vari. A me va bene che il pg faccia anche solo poche mosse e via, ma si districhi in un mondo di gioco molto vario e con ambienti diversi in cui approcciarsi. Delle varie combo non mi interessa più di tanto. Tra l'altro GOW alla fine mi pare offra un buon sistema bilanciato, non semplice, ma neanche complicato. 
Ho finito uncharted comunque, la seconda parte mi è piaciuta di più, praticamente dalla scoperta dei mostriciattoli in poi il gioco è diventato più veloce. Nel complesso deludente comunque.

Ora mi sto dedicando a GOW 2, poi passerò ad uncharted 2. Sta cosa dei titani è troppa figa  L'unica cosa che ogni tanto mi fa storcere il naso è il nodo telecamera. Mi piacerebbe avere la classica telecamera fissa dietro il pg, con la possibilità di poterla roteare liberamente. Ogni tanto è frustrante non poter avere una panoramica totale dell'ambiente intorno.
Le armi secondarie pure fanno molto schifo, questo pure nel primo god of war. Le lame classiche sono sempre le migliori. Se penso che è un gioco ps2 comunque c'è da inchinarsi totalmente. Giochi così belli e godibili a distanza di così tanti anni sono pochi, soprattutto di questo genere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sta cosa dei titani è troppa figa



Ti piacciono i titani? Buono a sapersi... 

Vorrei tanto dirti una cosa ma non posso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Gennaio 2018)

Sono di ritorno da un giro a un mercatino dell'usato. Ho appena fatto una rapina a mano armata, the last of us Goty a 4€! 

Il prezzo migliore che avevo visto era 12 €, che mi sembrava già poco.


Se penso che gamestop lo vende quasi a 30€. 

Eppur son sempre pieni sti gamestop di minkia...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono di ritorno da un giro a un mercatino dell'usato. Ho appena fatto una rapina a mano armata, the last of us Goty a 4€!
> 
> Il prezzo migliore che avevo visto era 12 €, che mi sembrava già poco.
> 
> ...



Per curiosità, dov'è questo mercatino?
Io ne cerco di nuovi per trovare maglie da calcio vintage a poco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per curiosità, dov'è questo mercatino?
> Io ne cerco di nuovi per trovare maglie da calcio vintage a poco.



Ti ho mandato un mp col link. Comunque non è niente di particolare. Ci faccio un giro una volta al mese, fin ora ho trovato giusto 2 giochi e un paio di fumetti. 

Di norma quando trovo qualcosa poi passo più spesso a girarci e puntualmente non trovo una sega però


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Gennaio 2018)

Grazie mille!


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io preferisco più che altro scenari diversificati a combat system vari. A me va bene che il pg faccia anche solo poche mosse e via, ma si districhi in un mondo di gioco molto vario e con ambienti diversi in cui approcciarsi. Delle varie combo non mi interessa più di tanto. Tra l'altro GOW alla fine mi pare offra un buon sistema bilanciato, non semplice, ma neanche complicato.
> Ho finito uncharted comunque, la seconda parte mi è piaciuta di più, praticamente dalla scoperta dei mostriciattoli in poi il gioco è diventato più veloce. Nel complesso deludente comunque.
> 
> Ora mi sto dedicando a GOW 2, poi passerò ad uncharted 2. Sta cosa dei titani è troppa figa  L'unica cosa che ogni tanto mi fa storcere il naso è il nodo telecamera. Mi piacerebbe avere la classica telecamera fissa dietro il pg, con la possibilità di poterla roteare liberamente. Ogni tanto è frustrante non poter avere una panoramica totale dell'ambiente intorno.
> Le armi secondarie pure fanno molto schifo, questo pure nel primo god of war. Le lame classiche sono sempre le migliori. Se penso che è un gioco ps2 comunque c'è da inchinarsi totalmente. Giochi così belli e godibili a distanza di così tanti anni sono pochi, soprattutto di questo genere


Chiaramente dipende dai gusti, nemmeno io apprezzo così tanto gli action tecnici ma Bayonetta mi ha stregato.

IO con GoW II ho avuto uno strano rapporto. L'ho giocato anche io in versione remastered pochi mesi fa, finito quasi per inerzia. Non mi è piaciuto granché ma ammetto che la voglia di vedere cosa succedeva nel terzo era tanta.  
Il primo lo giocai all'epoca su PS2 e lo adorai, invece.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Gennaio 2018)

Finito God of war 2... Finale che mi ha urtato devo dire. Ero convinto di star per squartare zeus e poi nada.... Adesso capisco la storia del comprare il 3 subito dopo 

A sto giro ho faticato un po' in alcune parti, ho dovuto guardare dei video su youtube per alcune fasi. Le sorelle del fato comunque spaccavano il culo 

Settimana prossima tocca ad uncharted 2. Mi sto sparando praticamente un gioco a settimana. Una cosa che sto apprezzando dei giochi sony è il fatto che non sono lunghi, ma neanche corti. Li si finisce in tempi umani senza problemi con sessioni brevi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Finito God of war 2... Finale che mi ha urtato devo dire. Ero convinto di star per squartare zeus e poi nada.... Adesso capisco la storia del comprare il 3 subito dopo



Hai già un'idea di cosa possa essere l'intro di GOW3, si parte proprio da dove si è stati interrotti. Se ti sono piaciuti i titani in GOW 3 impazzirai.
Beh, preparati ad alcune delle boss fight più incredibili ed epiche mai realizzate.
C'è un intero Olimpo da tirare giù... e anche alcune sorprese! 
Con il terzo si chiuderà definitivamente la trilogia greca. Ora sta per iniziare la trilogia norrena su PS4... che non è un reboot, sarà proprio il seguito della prima trilogia (ma tranquillo, no spoiler sul terzo.. nessuno ancora sa come si collegheranno, sarà spiegato solo nel prossimo gioco).

Io ho fatto proprio oggi il pre-order del nuovo God of War... uscita ufficiale il 20 aprile! 
E' dal 2010 che lo aspetto (gli episodi usciti dopo per PSP e Ascension, il prequel per PS3, non reggono il confronto con la trilogia..).



> A sto giro ho faticato un po' in alcune parti, ho dovuto guardare dei video su youtube per alcune fasi. Le sorelle del fato comunque spaccavano il culo



Bella gnocca la terza, eh?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Febbraio 2018)

Ho iniziato uncharted 2, magnifico, non c'è confronto col primo, sembra proprio un altro gioco.

Vi chiedo informazioni su Gran turismo, com'è? Tra il 5 e il 6 cambia molto? Il 5 l'ho visto a 2 euro, il 6 invece sta a 8 €. Come sono strutturati? Per la 360 ho apprezzato tantissimo forza horizon, magnifico, mentre forza motorsport 4 non mi è piaciuto. Per quanto a livello tecnico sia magnifico l'ho trovato senz'anima proprio. Si fanno le gare così a "muzzo", senza un minimo di incipit, carriera o storia. La genialità di forza horizon è stata l'idea del festival, i braccialetti e le sfide col campione di categoria. Con un'idea così banale hanno reso avvicente il tutto e valorizzato la realizzazione tecnica dietro. Peccato manchi il maltempo


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato uncharted 2, magnifico, non c'è confronto col primo, sembra proprio un altro gioco.
> 
> Vi chiedo informazioni su Gran turismo, com'è? Tra il 5 e il 6 cambia molto? Il 5 l'ho visto a 2 euro, il 6 invece sta a 8 €. Come sono strutturati? Per la 360 ho apprezzato tantissimo forza horizon, magnifico, mentre forza motorsport 4 non mi è piaciuto. Per quanto a livello tecnico sia magnifico l'ho trovato senz'anima proprio. Si fanno le gare così a "muzzo", senza un minimo di incipit, carriera o storia. La genialità di forza horizon è stata l'idea del festival, i braccialetti e le sfide col campione di categoria. Con un'idea così banale hanno reso avvicente il tutto e valorizzato la realizzazione tecnica dietro. Peccato manchi il maltempo


Eh sì, Uncharted 2 è ben altra roba. Il punto più alto della saga, a parer mio. Mi manca, però, da giocare l'ultimo episodio uscito, lo spin off Lost Legacy.

Gran Turismo, boh. I giochi di guida non fanno per me. E' importante sapere che questa è serie simulativa, e non essendo un appassionato faccio sempre confusione tra forza Horizon e forza motosport. Una è più simulativa, l'altra più arcade. Fondamentalmente la simulazione dà molta importanza nel ricreare un'esperienza di guida quanto più reale possibile, mentre l'arcade si basa più sul "cazzeggio" (turbo, sportellate, niente cambio ecc..).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Febbraio 2018)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Eh sì, Uncharted 2 è ben altra roba. Il punto più alto della saga, a parer mio. Mi manca, però, da giocare l'ultimo episodio uscito, lo spin off Lost Legacy.
> 
> Gran Turismo, boh. I giochi di guida non fanno per me. E' importante sapere che questa è serie simulativa, e non essendo un appassionato faccio sempre confusione tra forza Horizon e forza motosport. Una è più simulativa, l'altra più arcade. Fondamentalmente la simulazione dà molta importanza nel ricreare un'esperienza di guida quanto più reale possibile, mentre l'arcade si basa più sul "cazzeggio" (turbo, sportellate, niente cambio ecc..).



Simulativi fino a un certo punto alla fine. Forza Motorsport è simulativo, ma se lasci le impostazioni normali è godibile da tutti. Se poi si vuole mettere cambio manuale, togliere la traiettoria ecc... è un altro discorso. Ciò che mi preme è avere un input a fare le gare. Motorsport questo non me lo dava, nonostante un gameplay meraviglioso, alla fine era come fare gare singole e via. Non c'erano manco le qualifiche per i gp. Tutto il contrario di Forza Horizon, incipit semplice e geniale che ti invoglia proprio a proseguire

Ho finito uncharted 2, praticamente è il gioco di indiana jones  Bellissima la varietà di scenari e i vari personaggi. Molto belli i dialoghi. Il livello nelle montagne da paura.  Unica pecca ancora le sparatorie. Non esiste che con un lanciarazzi non secchi i nemici grossi e bardati. Ok la corazza e tutto, ma se ti arriva un razzo nel culo devi morire e basta! Li ho odiati sti nemici. Per fortuna non erano preponderanti come nel primo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2018)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Eh sì, Uncharted 2 è ben altra roba. Il punto più alto della saga, a parer mio. Mi manca, però, da giocare l'ultimo episodio uscito, lo spin off Lost Legacy.



Che è bellissimo. Parte dalle base del 4 ma inserisce anche gli elementi migliori di Unchy 2 e Unchy 3. Un set-piece in particolare è la fusione perfetta tra lo scenario migliore del 2 e quello del 4.

E' un Uncharted 4 più "snello", ma al top assoluto. E non è nemmeno brevissimo, pur essendo partito come DLC di U4 è diventato un gioco a tutti gli effetti con la durata del primo Uncharted (7-8 ore).


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che è bellissimo. Parte dalle base del 4 ma inserisce anche gli elementi migliori di Unchy 2 e Unchy 3. Un set-piece in particolare è la fusione perfetta tra lo scenario migliore del 2 e quello del 4.
> 
> E' un Uncharted 4 più "snello", ma al top assoluto. E non è nemmeno brevissimo, pur essendo partito come DLC di U4 è diventato un gioco a tutti gli effetti con la durata del primo Uncharted (7-8 ore).



Molto bene. 
Il 4 mi è piaciuto, ma l'ho trovato un po' troppo "diluito". Si spara da dio, ma lo si fa troppo poco in favore di lineari arrampicate che fanno calare eccessivamente il ritmo, per come la vedo io.


----------



## Gas (1 Marzo 2018)

Non ho mai giocato molto alle consolle, ho sempre preferito il PC ma ogni tanto mi veniva la pulce di prendermi una consolle. Ho infine deciso di farmi prestare la PS3 di mio papà (!!!) e ho scaricato qualche gioco.

Ragazzi... Tomb Raider è un capolavoro ! Vi dico solo che ho iniziato a giocarlo prevenuto e invece è seplicemente stupendo.
Ora devo scegliere il prossimo gioco...


----------



## IlCigno (1 Marzo 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non ho mai giocato molto alle consolle, ho sempre preferito il PC ma ogni tanto mi veniva la pulce di prendermi una consolle. Ho infine deciso di farmi prestare la PS3 di mio papà (!!!) e ho scaricato qualche gioco.
> 
> Ragazzi... Tomb Raider è un capolavoro ! Vi dico solo che ho iniziato a giocarlo prevenuto e invece è seplicemente stupendo.
> Ora devo scegliere il prossimo gioco...



Last Of Us

penso sia il miglior gioco degli ultimi anni


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2018)

mi sa che tra non molto passerò alla ps4...dovrebbe aver raggiunto un prezzo abbastanza basso ora spero...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Marzo 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non ho mai giocato molto alle consolle, ho sempre preferito il PC ma ogni tanto mi veniva la pulce di prendermi una consolle. Ho infine deciso di farmi prestare la PS3 di mio papà (!!!) e ho scaricato qualche gioco.
> 
> Ragazzi... Tomb Raider è un capolavoro ! Vi dico solo che ho iniziato a giocarlo prevenuto e invece è seplicemente stupendo.
> Ora devo scegliere il prossimo gioco...



Si tomb raider è una meraviglia. Io l'ho giocato su 360. Anche il seguito, rise of tomb raider è un gran gioco 

Io ti consiglio uncharted 2. E' epico, stile simile a tomb raider. Con 4/5 euro al massimo lo pigli. E' un giocone assurdo


----------



## Gas (2 Marzo 2018)

Comunque io per la comodità di non dover andare in giro alla ricerca di giochi, me li sono scaricati dal Playstation store ma dal punti di vista prettamente economico non è vantaggioso, i prezzi nello store mi paiono a vole più alti del prezzo di acquistare il gioco fisico usato da un privato. Inoltre quel che prendi nello store non lo puoi rivendere. Se compro un gioco fisico usato per 15€ poi posso rivenderlo alla stessa cifra o poco meno, il risultato è che giocarci mi è costato pochissimo. Se lo prendo nello store per 15 (E a quel che vedo costano più sullo store che usati), non lo rivendo.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Marzo 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Comunque io per la comodità di non dover andare in giro alla ricerca di giochi, me li sono scaricati dal Playstation store ma dal punti di vista prettamente economico non è vantaggioso, i prezzi nello store mi paiono a vole più alti del prezzo di acquistare il gioco fisico usato da un privato. Inoltre quel che prendi nello store non lo puoi rivendere. Se compro un gioco fisico usato per 15€ poi posso rivenderlo alla stessa cifra o poco meno, il risultato è che giocarci mi è costato pochissimo. Se lo prendo nello store per 15 (E a quel che vedo costano più sullo store che usati), non lo rivendo.


Infatti in questi casi il digitale non conviene proprio, essendo la PS3 una console vecchia.
Ma per quanto riguarda PS4/Xbox One il discorso è diverso, se si approfittano dei vari sconti: il risparmio diventa notevole. 
Certo, rimarrà impossibile rivendere il gioco...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Marzo 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Comunque io per la comodità di non dover andare in giro alla ricerca di giochi, me li sono scaricati dal Playstation store ma dal punti di vista prettamente economico non è vantaggioso, i prezzi nello store mi paiono a vole più alti del prezzo di acquistare il gioco fisico usato da un privato. Inoltre quel che prendi nello store non lo puoi rivendere. Se compro un gioco fisico usato per 15€ poi posso rivenderlo alla stessa cifra o poco meno, il risultato è che giocarci mi è costato pochissimo. Se lo prendo nello store per 15 (E a quel che vedo costano più sullo store che usati), non lo rivendo.




Considera che io ho preso tutti e 3 gli uncharted per meno di 10€ in totale. Ovviamente usati. Con quei soldi non ce ne compri manco uno in digitale. Il vantaggio di prendere le console di vecchia generazione è questo, trovare una gran scelta di giochi usati a poco prezzo. Il digitale va bene solo per offerte o giochi particolari tipo journey che con gli sconti hanno messo a 4€.

Ti consiglio di dare un occhio a webuy per i giochi. Se non hai un negozio in città c'è pure il sito. I prezzi sono imbattibili


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Marzo 2018)

Sul ps store c'è la collection di ico e shadow of the colossus hd per 5€. Me li consigliate? C'è anche solo shadow of the colossus per 3 €.

Meglio solo il secondo?


----------



## alcyppa (21 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sul ps store c'è la collection di ico e shadow of the colossus hd per 5€. Me li consigliate? C'è anche solo shadow of the colossus per 3 €.
> 
> Meglio solo il secondo?




Entrambi gioconi, ma piuttosto particolari.
Informati un attimo prima come funzionano e se ti possono attirare.

Certo che per 5€ non c'è praticamente da pensarci...
Se non volessi prendere quest'anno il remake di SotC su PS4 la prenderei pure io la collection in digitale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sul ps store c'è la collection di ico e shadow of the colossus hd per 5€. Me li consigliate? C'è anche solo shadow of the colossus per 3 €.
> 
> Meglio solo il secondo?



ICO secondo me è un po' invecchiato, anche come concetto di gioco che è stato molto riciclato e scopiazzato negli anni. Ma all'epoca era stupendo.
Shadow of the Colossus è ancora oggi epocale, pietra miliare. Ho in programma di prendere il remake su PS4 al prossimo calo di prezzo, con la grafica rifatta da zero.

Però occhio, è un gioco particolare. Controlli molto legnosi, open world vuoto, poca intuitività (per esempio per accrescere la barra della resistenza, fondamentale, bisogna uccidere minuscole lucertole e non ti viene mai detto!)
Non è per tutti, non segue standard moderni. Però nel suo game design è unico.


----------



## Gas (22 Marzo 2018)

Alla fine come mio secondo gioco ho preso The Last of Us come consigliato qui. Molto molto bello. L'ho finito e ora sto giocando all'espansione Left Behind (Sono all'inizio ma per ora un poco noiosetta per via dei dialoghi troppo lunghi fra le due bambine).


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Marzo 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Alla fine come mio secondo gioco ho preso The Last of Us come consigliato qui. Molto molto bello. L'ho finito e ora sto giocando all'espansione Left Behind (Sono all'inizio ma per ora un poco noiosetta per via dei dialoghi troppo lunghi fra le due bambine).



Espansione molto bella comunque


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Marzo 2018)

Sto giocando al primo infamous, per ora una roba urtante. Mi da un gran fastidio il fatto che mi sparano sempre e comunque così a cavolo da distanze allucinanti poi. Senza senso. Così tanto per.... Avrei un gran voglia di darlo via subito. Sapete dirmi se migliora un po' col proseguo? Le meccaniche di gioco sono accettabili, ma non ti invoglia proprio a giocare, più sta roba dei tizi e la noia è servita


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sto giocando al primo infamous, per ora una roba urtante. Mi da un gran fastidio il fatto che mi sparano sempre e comunque così a cavolo da distanze allucinanti poi. Senza senso. Così tanto per.... Avrei un gran voglia di darlo via subito. Sapete dirmi se migliora un po' col proseguo? Le meccaniche di gioco sono accettabili, ma non ti invoglia proprio a giocare, più sta roba dei tizi e la noia è servita



No, le meccaniche restano quelle. Più poteri, più mosse, ma il gioco quello è. Da come lo descrivi non ti piacerà nemmeno dopo.

Su, passa alle cose serie, sto ancora aspettando che inizi a buttare giù l'Olimpo. 
Io tra un mese comincio a buttare giù il pantheon norreno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No, le meccaniche restano quelle. Più poteri, più mosse, ma il gioco quello è. Da come lo descrivi non ti piacerà nemmeno dopo.
> 
> Su, passa alle cose serie, sto ancora aspettando che inizi a buttare giù l'Olimpo.
> Io tra un mese comincio a buttare giù il pantheon norreno.



Ho iniziato god of war 3


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato god of war 3



Brutto l'inizio eh?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Brutto l'inizio eh?



Gli Dei stanno cadendo come mosche 

Madonna santa che giocone, una grafica da paura poi.

Ho preso anche ascension l'altro giorno, l'ultima copia rimasta. Stanno ancora andando a ruba certi giochi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Gli Dei stanno cadendo come mosche
> 
> Madonna santa che giocone, una grafica da paura poi.
> 
> Ho preso anche ascension l'altro giorno, l'ultima copia rimasta. Stanno ancora andando a ruba certi giochi



Dove sei arrivato con la mattanza?

Dopo aver giocato GOW3, Ascension a me aveva deluso abbastanza. Però almeno come grafica e ambientazioni è sempre al top.

Io sto contando i giorni a GOW 4... sto male, non ce la faccio più per l'attesa... 20 aprile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dove sei arrivato con la mattanza?
> 
> Dopo aver giocato GOW3, Ascension a me aveva deluso abbastanza. Però almeno come grafica e ambientazioni è sempre al top.
> 
> Io sto contando i giorni a GOW 4... sto male, non ce la faccio più per l'attesa... 20 aprile.



Fatti secchi Poseidone, Ade, Helio e Hermes.

Lo squartamento di Helios è una roba allucinante 

Ritmo decisamente più veloce in questo rispetto agli altri 2.

Una volta che inizi a giocare sei proprio invogliato a continuare, a differenza di quell'obrobrio di infamous. Alla fine l'ho segato, veramente orripilante come gioco, la noia e la frustrazione in persona


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fatti secchi Poseidone, Ade, Helio e Hermes.



Ok, allora ti manca poco a una parte leggendaria... preparati a raccogliere la mascella!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ok, allora ti manca poco a una parte leggendaria... preparati a raccogliere la mascella!



L'ho finito. La cosa più epica è la bombata con afrodite 


Stavo pensando anche di recuperare anche la god of war collection 2, quella con i giochi per la psp. Sono validi da giocare su ps3?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'ho finito. La cosa più epica è la bombata con afrodite
> 
> 
> Stavo pensando anche di recuperare anche la god of war collection 2, quella con i giochi per la psp. Sono validi da giocare su ps3?



Intendevo Hercules e Crono, però ok, capisco... ti concedo anche Afrodite 

Collection 2... mmmmh, ora che hai giocato la trilogia principale ti direi di no. Sono due giochi a basso budget PSP. Dopo aver giocato GOW 2 e GOW 3 ti sembreranno davvero due caccole.
E poi cominceresti a sentire un po' di stanchezza anche come gameplay. Tieni presente che già Ascension è un gradino sotto la trilogia, ma almeno ha il graficone. Con la Collection 2 vai proprio indietro al livello del primo GOW, se non più indietro.

Nel dettaglio:
- Chains of Olympus: no secco, episodio fiacco già per sua natura, senza considerare il budget.
- Ghost of Sparta: il budget è sempre quello ma la storia è MOLTO BELLA. Parla del fratello di Kratos, si collega ai filmati extra che si sbloccano dopo il finale del primo GOW.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intendevo Hercules e Crono, però ok, capisco... ti concedo anche Afrodite
> 
> Collection 2... mmmmh, ora che hai giocato la trilogia principale ti direi di no. Sono due giochi a basso budget PSP. Dopo aver giocato GOW 2 e GOW 3 ti sembreranno davvero due caccole.
> E poi cominceresti a sentire un po' di stanchezza anche come gameplay. Tieni presente che già Ascension è un gradino sotto la trilogia, ma almeno ha il graficone. Con la Collection 2 vai proprio indietro al livello del primo GOW, se non più indietro.
> ...



Ieri sera ho iniziato ascension. L'inizio un po' scialbo, poi però i serpentoni giganti mi hanno gasato un sacco 
Una meraviglia della madonna. Adoro certi scenari. C'è pochissima narrazione a sto a giro devo dire, per certi versi non sembra god of war. Mi ha ricordato un po' darksiders come ambientazione quasi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ieri sera ho iniziato ascension. L'inizio un po' scialbo, poi però i serpentoni giganti mi hanno gasato un sacco
> Una meraviglia della madonna. Adoro certi scenari. C'è pochissima narrazione a sto a giro devo dire, per certi versi non sembra god of war. Mi ha ricordato un po' darksiders come ambientazione quasi



Ascension non è tra i miei preferiti ma le ambientazioni restano belle, dopo lo scenario lugubre e apocalittico di GOW3 tornano paesaggi più colorati, ricorda molto GOW2 sotto questo punto di vista.


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sto giocando al primo infamous, per ora una roba urtante. Mi da un gran fastidio il fatto che mi sparano sempre e comunque così a cavolo da distanze allucinanti poi. Senza senso. Così tanto per.... Avrei un gran voglia di darlo via subito. Sapete dirmi se migliora un po' col proseguo? Le meccaniche di gioco sono accettabili, ma non ti invoglia proprio a giocare, più sta roba dei tizi e la noia è servita



E' passato un po' di tempo, sono sempre tempestivo. 
Infamous inizia male, le prime 2-3 (forse anche 4) ore sono, come direbbero a Roma, un dito ar culo. Poi però quando inizi a sbloccare i vari poteri diventa tutto molto più vario e divertente e Cole inizia ad essere davvero un supereroe con i controcazzi, restituendo un notevole senso di onnipotenza. C'è anche la possibilità di scegliere la tipologia di poteri in base al comportamento, quelli da cattivo sono più dedicati alla distruzione ed al casino, quelli da buono più da precisione. Per me vale la pena insistere un pochino...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Giugno 2018)

Ho finito uncharted 3 di recente. Una delusione COSMICA. Una gran rottura di palle, solo gran sparatorie e via. Storia pure deludente. Alla fine l'unico davvero bello è stato il 2.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho finito uncharted 3 di recente. Una delusione COSMICA. Una gran rottura di palle, solo gran sparatorie e via. Storia pure deludente. Alla fine l'unico davvero bello è stato il 2.



The Last of Us lo hai già giocato?


----------



## Boomer (23 Giugno 2018)

Se ti piacciono i giochi di ruolo Giapponesi Persona 5 è un must. E' abbastanza particolare però e un po' lungo ( difficile finire entro le 100 ore di gioco ) .


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Se ti piacciono i giochi di ruolo Giapponesi Persona 5 è un must. E' abbastanza particolare però e un po' lungo ( difficile finire entro le 100 ore di gioco ) .



Gran bel gioco, intenditore!
Volendo, c'è pure la serie Shenmue, che ho divorato una ventina di anni fa... non un gioco, un capolavoro.


----------



## Boomer (23 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gran bel gioco, intenditore!
> Volendo, c'è pure la serie Shenmue, che ho divorato una ventina di anni fa... non un gioco, un capolavoro.



Io ero troppo giovane sfortunatamente. Conto di prendere il remaster su PS4 però.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Giugno 2018)

Tempo fa ho provato la demo di beyond, nonostante non apprezzi questo tipo di giochi sono rimasto stranamente preso, l'unica cosa sono quelle bande nere orribili. Non fosse stato per quelle l'avrei comprato subito. Mi chiedo come sia possibile mettere una roba così brutta in un gioco così interessante.

Heavy Rain ha pure le bande nere?



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> The Last of Us lo hai già giocato?



The last of us l'ho preso mesi fa, ancora devo giocarlo però. Vista la durata che dovrebbe avere e l'immersione che richiede voglio giocarlo al meglio senza fretta, per ora mi sto dedicando a titoli più brevi e meno impegnativi sotto il profilo dell'attenzione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tempo fa ho provato la demo di beyond, nonostante non apprezzi questo tipo di giochi sono rimasto stranamente preso, l'unica cosa sono quelle bande nere orribili. Non fosse stato per quelle l'avrei comprato subito. Mi chiedo come sia possibile mettere una roba così brutta in un gioco così interessante.
> 
> Heavy Rain ha pure le bande nere?
> 
> ...



No, Heavy Rain non ha bande nere.

Io ho appena finito Detroit su PS4, della stessa software house. Volevo aprire un topic ma poi sarebbe poco visitato. Credo sia la cosa più bella che abbia mai visto o giocato, e avevo appena finito God of War.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Settembre 2018)

Dopo mesi dall'acquisto ho finalmente iniziato the last of us, credo di essere a metà gioco circa. Mi piace moltissimo il ritmo non veloce, ma neanche lento che c'è. Ti da il tempo di assimilare e calarti proprio dentro il gioco. La storia ti cattura proprio, tanto che esplorare case invece di essere noioso ti immerge proprio nell'ambientazione di gioco. Devi cercare per forza materiali altrimenti finisci nella melma se ti mancano gli oggetti durante le fasi di combattimento. Non è una ricerca fine a se stessa, esplori le case perché ne hai necessità, sei veramente all'interno di quel mondo.

Quanto cavolo odio i clicker, luride bestie infami. E' frustrante non potersi difendere da ste melme all'inizio del gioco. Se sbagli colpo sei fregato. Per non parlare di quelle ****acce dei runners che ti corrono in miliardi addosso non dandoti tempo di fare nulla se ti attardi un attimo.

Da più parti avevo letto di mancanza di gameplay, film interattivo ecc... Sarà che sono strano io, ma il gameplay c'è eccome. I film interattivi per me sono altri. Qui si gioca parecchio, non sarà un gioco frenetico, ma ritengo davvero fuorvianti certe considerazioni lette in rete.

Altra cosa che mi ha stupito sono le considerazioni grafiche, da più parti ho letto elogi sperticati, come se non si fosse mai vista una roba simile, ma a me ha colpito decisamente di più uncharted 2 come grafica e il reboot di tomb raider nella scorsa generazione. Per non parlare dei vari assassin creed sempre al top per quanto concerne la grafica pura

Infine una piccola considerazione sulla trama, un vero peccato averlo giocato ora che il tema zombie e virus sia stato esplorato e riproposto in così tante salse, si perde un po' esaltazione per questo. Di per se è il gioco di the walking dead quasi. Può anche essere un punto di forza però, nonostante sia ormai una roba talmente inflazionata riesce veramente a prenderti in maniera incredibile e non immaginabile all'inizio del gioco.


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dopo mesi dall'acquisto ho finalmente iniziato the last of us, credo di essere a metà gioco circa. Mi piace moltissimo il ritmo non veloce, ma neanche lento che c'è. Ti da il tempo di assimilare e calarti proprio dentro il gioco. La storia ti cattura proprio, tanto che esplorare case invece di essere noioso ti immerge proprio nell'ambientazione di gioco. Devi cercare per forza materiali altrimenti finisci nella melma se ti mancano gli oggetti durante le fasi di combattimento. Non è una ricerca fine a se stessa, esplori le case perché ne hai necessità, sei veramente all'interno di quel mondo.
> 
> Quanto cavolo odio i clicker, luride bestie infami. E' frustrante non potersi difendere da ste melme all'inizio del gioco. Se sbagli colpo sei fregato. Per non parlare di quelle ****acce dei runners che ti corrono in miliardi addosso non dandoti tempo di fare nulla se ti attardi un attimo.
> 
> ...



Per me questo è IL GIOCO. 

Capolavoro assoluto, attendo la part 2.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2018)

Ho finito the last of us. Il finale mi ha un po' spiazzato. Non sembrava manco finito il gioco.

Mi aspettavo un finale stile The Road in pratica. Se non avete visto The Road guardatelo. 


Sono stati un po' ********, hanno messo proprio la scimmia a livelli altissimi per il seguito così...


----------



## elpacoderoma (14 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho finito the last of us. Il finale mi ha un po' spiazzato. Non sembrava manco finito il gioco.
> 
> Mi aspettavo un finale stile The Road in pratica. Se non avete visto The Road guardatelo.
> 
> ...



Il finale, non ricordo, mi pare che alla fine scelga tu come debba finire.... non sono sicurissimo.
Comunque giocone, forse il migliore per ps3.
Ti consiglio anche The Evil Within, molto simile, molto carino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Il finale, non ricordo, mi pare che alla fine scelga tu come debba finire.... non sono sicurissimo.



No è fisso


----------

